# Critique this buck



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you think? He was born December 8th 2012 and he was weaned early because his mom dried up. He is a full blood and his sire is dappled. I got him yesterday. The guy was going to wether him but he said he would give him to me as a buck because he could surprise me. He just isn't very muscular but he is also really small. I thought maybe it was because he had to be weaned early.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

The do next to him in the pic in the last post was born The 3rd of January

Here's another pic


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, he's not a show goat by any means... but his legs look nice and he has a fairly level top.  His color is really cute too! 

If you are looking to get into showing and improving your herd... I would suggest finding a different buck.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He could be a little longer, leveler hip would be nice and maybe a little wider. What are you feeding him? Has he been treated for coccidia? What about deworming? You may also be able to up his growth with feeding. Some times the stunted ones need to little extra feed to get them caught up.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes I do want to get into showing. I wouldnt be showing him but i would want to show his kids. His sire is kaboom and his mom is crimson red Rosie both from sugar creek farm. I added pictures of them.

Kaboom is a really big nice looking buck. So I thought this little guys kids would be really nice even though he isn't, or doesn't it work that way? 

The first three pictures are Mimi, kaboom's daughter and a half sister to monte ( the little red buck). 
The dappled buck is kaboom
I couldn't get a pic of crimson red Rosie so this is monte with her and her other kid
And then some additional pictures of monte


----------



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree with Crossroads. He just isn't show quality, he may be pretty and may have color, but I tend to look at the sire and dam as a reference to what kids will grow up to look like- and his sire doesn't seem that impressive to me


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Disclaimer: I know nothing. 

I thought the dappled buck (sire?) was the nicest build of all the "relatives" of the original buck... Am I looking too much for "horse" conformation in goats? (I am hoping to breed to a nice Boer in December and am very interested in trying to find out what makes a nice quality buck). 

If this is off topic I apologize in advance!


----------



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

When I look for a buck I often look for something that will improve my stock, normally in the areas of muscling- top, rack/rib shape, length of body, loin size and shape, as well as being heavier muscled in his hip and lower quarter. Sound structured is always a must for me... That's brief, but to the point of what makes meat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ArborGoats said:


> Disclaimer: I know nothing.
> 
> I thought the dappled buck (sire?) was the nicest build of all the "relatives" of the original buck... Am I looking too much for "horse" conformation in goats? (I am hoping to breed to a nice Boer in December and am very interested in trying to find out what makes a nice quality buck).
> 
> If this is off topic I apologize in advance!


 It is OK, we all had to start somewhere. Except,TGS unfortunately did not exist when I was learning boers, I actually learned on my own. . This is a great place for teaching the wonderful world of goats and I agree with BarObarboers, on what to look for, I will also add, good teach structure 1x1 or 2x2 clean well seperated. Testies should be equal round with little to no split( under a 2 inch split). Bite should be good. I like big boned, well muscled, wide in chest and rear, with a good twist. Level top line, Roman nose.

Don't ever feel Awkward about anything, we are just trying to give good advice, cause you ask to critic. I know sometimes the critic seems a bit harsh and I am sorry about that. I know High quality boer cost more, But, what I can tell you is, get what you can afford, but try to get as good of a buck as you can. Always try to better your herd, starting with the buck, then the does will follow, their offspring may be better, even if the Does may be standard. A buck makes your herd.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think he's a cute buckling, but I agree, after going to some shows, if you want to get serious into showing especially on a pro level, I wouldn't use him.
I'd look for a good, thick buckling that looks nice from the start. If he isn't that impressive now and he is a Dec baby.... 

I do like his sire even if he isn't a big/thick looking guy, he sure is handsome and you can tell he is well cared for, he's gorgeous. 
Of course this little red buck COULD surprise you. If you really really want to give him a shot, I'd give him a doe or two that are not of your best quality and see what they can produce. If he can't improve those does kids, then you definitely wouldn't want to send your best does to him.


----------

